# Saturday at the Movies- a LONG time ago.



## Underock1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm talking late '30s, early 40's. They had a main feature, a "B" movie, a cartoon, a newsreel, and the latest episode of a serial. The place was packed with kids and total bedlam. Everyone knew each other. You bought candy with an eye to its throwability, as well as to its taste. "Good and Plenty" were killers. The kids in the front rows spent half the movie facing the rear.

Our theater was at the bottom of a hill, and the first five rows flooded out in a heavy rain. You had to sit with your feet up, while the occasional paper boat came floating under.
There were door prizes, and contests. Whistle with your mouth full of crackers, recite poems, "Ooee Gooee Was a Worm". Costume parades. 

They also had a great series called 'Whacky Races". It had a set of stereotypical comic characters. Fat guy, skinny guy, dumb guy, etc. They had foot races, ( fall across a stream, and everyone ran across your back ),horse races, ( Don't have the fire horse.) boat races, ( outboard motor on a bath tub in a pinch) etc. You got a number at the door and a prize if your guy won.

They had ushers and usherettes walking around with flashlights. They would throw you out for misbehaving. They actually made you leave, if you had already seen the whole show. No sitting through a second time. Fun times, a _long _time ago.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

A wee bit too long ago for me, Rock. I remember the double features and cartoons, though. Glad you have those fun memories.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 18, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> A wee bit too long ago for me, Rock. I remember the double features and cartoons, though. Glad you have those fun memories.



Are they memories, or just this deteriorating old brain making stuff up? :shrug: The serials were a kick. Each episode would end showing the hero meeting some awful fate. He might be shown unconscious, being pushed over a cliff in a car. Next weeks episode would open showing him hanging on to a tree branch. I wish I could see those "Whacky Races" again. They would make a good TV show. Pick your character at the beginning, and see who wins. Not great for re-runs though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Are they memories, or just this deteriorating old brain making stuff up? :shrug: The serials were a kick. Each episode would end showing the hero meeting some awful fate. He might be shown unconscious, being pushed over a cliff in a car. Next weeks episode would open showing him hanging on to a tree branch. I wish I could see those "Whacky Races" again. They would make a good TV show. Pick your character at the beginning, and see who wins. Not great for re-runs though.



Nah, I'm pretty sure they're good memories - I tend to be an "old soul", people often wonder how I know about things that happened before I was born.

It's called "research".  I've always felt I was born a few decades too late so I make it my business to know as much as possible about "my" era.

The serials - the origins of Batman and Superman and so many others. They gave you a reason to come back again next week. 

The Whacky Races are a new one to me - thanks for mentioning them. Time for some more research ...


----------



## Lon (Jul 18, 2015)

I remember all of it and the best part was the on going serials.


----------

